# husband looking for new salomon boots...



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

I think most _current_ Salomon boots are pretty consistent in their sizing, but if your husband's boots are many years old, there's no telling how things may have changed. He'll need to try on a new pair.

As to "function," all of Salomon's better boots now use speed-lacing (except a couple with the BOA system); he probably wouldn't want to use the remaining low-end models with regular laces. For a medium-stiff, very good all-around boot, try the Dialogue or the F20. For something stiffer, try the F22. For really stiff, try the Malamute.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Go to store. Try on as many boots as possible. Buy the ones that fit the best. Done.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Go to store. Try on as many boots as possible. Buy the ones that fit the best. Done.


thank you captian obvious!  i was just trying to get an idea of what to have him try on. i know he really likes his boots and i don't know much about salomon.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

I've only tried on Salomon, but until they give me a reason to I won't bother with anyone else. Great fit for me, and high quality workmanship. Shouldn't pack out near as bad as other brands and last you a few seasons. The Fusion boots (F20 for park, F22 for freeride) are one piece and smaller footprint, which I really like too. So since he likes his Salomons try this years lineup and see if the fit is good.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

My budder has the dialogues and absolutely loves them, and I have the Malumutes and really enjoy them.
What kind of riding does your husband do?


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

mostly freeride but dabbles in the park from time to time


----------



## Rai (Aug 31, 2009)

for boots just go into a shop have them pull every brand in every stiffness level and try them on, it will take forever, but its hard to say what will compare especially if he has had them for so long, he has worn them in, and they are a part of him. (i know what its like to have to move on from a good boot) nothing will fit the same. he'll just need to take his time and try on everything he can get his hands on.


----------

